# My parents 59 years ago



## sitarro (Jan 23, 2005)

This is a shot I just retouched from a 59 year old photo . My parents were married for 57 years until my Dad passed away the morning after their anniversary . My mother is still married to my Dad , there isn't anyone else for her . I thought this photo could be an inspiration to all of you married ones , I know their love has inspired me .


----------



## UsaPride (Jan 23, 2005)

That's a great picture, Sitarro!!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Shattered (Jan 23, 2005)

Boy.. That must make him *really* old (Sitarro).  

Very nice pic, tho..


----------



## krisy (Jan 23, 2005)

How beautiful!! Hope my kids have a pic and a story like that for us someday!!!


----------



## Joz (Jan 23, 2005)

What a handsome couple.  I love your mother's hat; quite stylish.
My grandparents were married 51 years before Grandpa died.  I tho't that was remarkable.  And recently I met a woman who'd been married for 54 years.  She, and also a friend of hers who'd been married for about 50 years say the same thing.  There is no other man that will ever replace their husband.  Now that's love!


----------



## UsaPride (Jan 23, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> What a handsome couple.  I love your mother's hat; quite stylish.
> My grandparents were married 51 years before Grandpa died.  I tho't that was remarkable.  And recently I met a woman who'd been married for 54 years.  She, and also a friend of hers who'd been married for about 50 years say the same thing.  There is no other man that will ever replace their husband.  Now that's love!


Amazing!  
My grandparents just celebrated their 58 years last Tuesday.  Only knew each other 3 weeks.  Now that's some serious stickin' with it, LOL!


----------



## Joz (Jan 23, 2005)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Amazing!
> My grandparents just celebrated their 58 years last Tuesday.  Only knew each other 3 weeks.


You know, that's a long time to look at the same face every day at the breakfast table.


----------



## Shattered (Jan 23, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> You know, that's a long time to look at the same face every day at the breakfast table.



Isn't that what they invented newspapers for?


----------



## Joz (Jan 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Isn't that what they invented newspapers for?


LOL!!!Now that's funny.


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> What a handsome couple.  I love your mother's hat; quite stylish.
> My grandparents were married 51 years before Grandpa died.  I tho't that was remarkable.  And recently I met a woman who'd been married for 54 years.  She, and also a friend of hers who'd been married for about 50 years say the same thing.  There is no other man that will ever replace their husband.  Now that's love!


dont see that now days.  it seems some get married jsut to get a divorce.  my parents are heading to 39 or 40, i forget.  personally i think i might get sick of someone after tht long.  but what do i know, i want to live in a cave most of the time


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 24, 2005)

Did you ever ask them what it was like to live when the world was in black and white?


----------



## sitarro (Jan 24, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you ever ask them what it was like to live when the world was in black and white?



Hell , I remember watching The Beatles on The Ed Sullivan Show . We had a tiny black and white television . Somehow I bet you were refering to somethng deeper than that .


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 24, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hell , I remember watching The Beatles on The Ed Sullivan Show . We had a tiny black and white television . Somehow I bet you were refering to somethng deeper than that .




No, it was a question that I remember asking my parents when I was a kid.  I also asked my mother what it was like to cross the prairie in a covered wagon.  It never occurred to me when I was 4 that Mom might have ever been younger than she was.

Of course when they all started laughing, it sure was embarrasing!


----------



## Joz (Jan 24, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Hell , I remember watching The Beatles on The Ed Sullivan Show . We had a tiny black and white television . Somehow I bet you were refering to somethng deeper than that .


Let's hope so.  But No1 is still a babe.  I remember ol' Ed, too.....but I _was_ young.  We use to get a pizza on Sunday nite & watch the show.


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, it was a question that I remember asking my parents when I was a kid.  I also asked my mother what it was like to cross the prairie in a covered wagon.  It never occurred to me when I was 4 that Mom might have ever been younger than she was.
> 
> Of course when they all started laughing, it sure was embarrasing!


hell i do that now just to mess with my mom!


----------



## Joz (Jan 24, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It never occurred to me when I was 4...... it sure was embarrasing!



My mother told this story:  I was about this same age.  We were in a crowded grocery store, she was in line.  I came running up to her with a large box of a feminine hygiene product, shouting, "Do you want these for your hiney"?


----------



## sitarro (Jan 24, 2005)

I remember thinking that everything in the Soviet Union was black & white , that is all you ever saw out of there on film , all of their cars were black and the same. I remember being very surprised when I saw an article in National Geographic that showed Russia in color . They even had good looking women!
 My mother has told me about being extremely poor when she was a child . Her father died of Lock-Jaw when she was 4 and she had to quit school in 6th grade to get a job to help feed the family . The Catholic church helped her family out with money and food . . . . Tough times ! 
 Our family was a Catholic , Air Force family . Six kids (Catholic , the Pope is still saying birth control is a no no) on a Captain's salary was hard I'm sure , I really didn't notice . I thought the other kids were just very rich . I am in the middle so I got a lot of hand me downs .
 Now I see kids with BMWs and cell phones that think they have it rough , they should be the happiest generation so far .
 Another funny thing my mother told me . . .We were transfered to Duluth , Minnesota when I was 3 weeks old  . When I was 3 we were driving down to Louisiana to visit my grandmother and stopped at a gas station on the way . A black man came to the car to pump the gas and when I saw him I burst out crying . . . I had never seen a black person before and freaked out . Very different times.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 24, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> A black man came to the car to pump the gas and when I saw him I burst out crying . . . I had never seen a black person before and freaked out . Very different times.



When I was stationed in Korea, our company radioman and I went into this small Korean village in the middle of nowhere (we were attached at the time to a Korean Army unit).  He was black and kids would come up to him and try to "rub" the black off of him.  It was so funny.  He just laughed at it too.  The Korean Army officer with us told us that in that part of Korea (at that time) they had hardly seen Americans, much less a black-American.


----------



## sitarro (Jan 24, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> When I was stationed in Korea, our company radioman and I went into this small Korean village in the middle of nowhere (we were attached at the time to a Korean Army unit).  He was black and kids would come up to him and try to "rub" the black off of him.  It was so funny.  He just laughed at it too.  The Korean Army officer with us told us that in that part of Korea (at that time) they had hardly seen Americans, much less a black-American.



 The military has had a profound effect on race relations . My Dad was from the deep south and was put in his place early on by an old black man when he heard my dad use the word ****** (my dad was 12 and working at the theater with this man). The man asked him if he could find that word in the dictionary , he couldn't , it made a huge impression on him and he became good friends with that old guy . When he joined the Air Force he ran into guys of every race , he got to know them , learned from them and depend on them . 
 He raised us to know that we were all the same and to judge people on their actions not how they look . I think that the military takes people out of their safe zones and throws them into the real world and forces some who have never known others of different races to not only meet but get to know each other on a different level . Obviously things are different than they were in the 20s when my dad was a kid but I think that there is still a positive effect  .


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 24, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> The military has had a profound effect on race relations . My Dad was from the deep south and was put in his place early on by an old black man when he heard my dad use the word ****** (my dad was 12 and working at the theater with this man). The man asked him if he could find that word in the dictionary , he couldn't , it made a huge impression on him and he became good friends with that old guy . When he joined the Air Force he ran into guys of every race , he got to know them , learned from them and depend on them .
> He raised us to know that we were all the same and to judge people on their actions not how they look . I think that the military takes people out of their safe zones and throws them into the real world and forces some who have never known others of different races to not only meet but get to know each other on a different level . Obviously things are different than they were in the 20s when my dad was a kid but I think that there is still a positive effect  .



I agree.  I grew up in a community in Texas that was about 80 - 85% white and the rest were Mexicans.  I never really had been around blacks until I went into the Army.  I also didn't have any pre-disposition to being anti-black.  In basic, I started to think that all the stereo-types were right, but as things went along, I realize and learned that just as there are good and bad whites, there are good and bad blacks.

The Army did a lot of good for me.  The most important good being exposing me to different cultures, races, etc. I really enjoyed my time in, but I was glad to get out.  I suggest the military to any kids that are "lost" and trying to figure out what they want from life.


----------



## Shattered (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> dont see that now days.  it seems some get married jsut to get a divorce.  my parents are heading to 39 or 40, i forget.  personally i think i might get sick of someone after tht long.  but what do i know, i want to live in a cave most of the time



Boy are you in for a world of hurt if your other half gets wind of that ...ohhh... 7.5 mos. before you get married.


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Boy are you in for a world of hurt if your other half gets wind of that ...ohhh... 7.5 mos. before you get married.


aint aring on my finger yet.... :teeth:


----------



## Shattered (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> aint aring on my finger yet.... :teeth:



...but there'll be a definite ring around your neck at the rate you're going.


----------



## Annie (Jan 24, 2005)

My parents were married 60 years, when my mom died. That was 2 years ago, my dad misses her terribly. What's funny, they fought constantly. 

Not so funny, my ex and I rarely 'fought' until after I filed for divorce, difference was my parents liked each other or were committed to liking each other. My ex wasn't, and I had to cut the loses. In our first year of marriage, our income was 3 times my parents at their highest.


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...but there'll be a definite ring around your neck at the rate you're going.


she got a "ring" someplace else on my body....


----------



## Shattered (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> she got a "ring" someplace else on my body....



   

Too much information!


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Too much information!


theres pics all over the internet...lol  im not <i>to</i> modest


----------



## Shattered (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> theres pics all over the internet...lol  im not <i>to</i> modest



Intriguing, to say the least.


----------



## Joz (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> aint a ring on my finger yet.... :teeth:


I was going to post this with your recent post about you being "joined at the hip with your fiancee".  But I couldn't find it.  So, I'll do it here.

For all it's worth, I think, you'd better be glad Jessie is willing to put up with _your_ shit.

When we set out to meet & I found out you were bringing your girlfriend, I have to admit that I was REAL wary of the meeting.  I imagined you & Musicman having a wonderful time & I was going to be stuck with some goth looking chick or some airhead I'd have to entertain.
Much to my delight, Jessie not only turned out to be cute, she was funny, personable and a good conversationalist....with people she'd never even exchanged a word with before.

I'm glad to see you realized what you have!  (I also know you're teasing)


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 24, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> I remember thinking that everything in the Soviet Union was black & white , .



dude i have been there trust me it is all black and white


nice pic of your folks.....i work every day to make it 60 years with my with...unfotunately i am 45 and only been married 7 years so my guess is i will check out before then...but death do us part is the only way to go


----------



## Annie (Jan 24, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> I was going to post this with your recent post about you being "joined at the hip with your fiancee".  But I couldn't find it.  So, I'll do it here.
> 
> For all it's worth, I think, you'd better be glad Jessie is willing to put up with _your_ shit.
> 
> ...



Why am I NOT surprised? Congrats Johnney, may you have 90 or more anniversaries!


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Why am I NOT surprised? Congrats Johnney, may you have 90 or more anniversaries!


90?!?!
who the hell wants to live that long?  id be happy with 40 or 50 anyway.


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> I was going to post this with your recent post about you being "joined at the hip with your fiancee".  But I couldn't find it.  So, I'll do it here.
> 
> For all it's worth, I think, you'd better be glad Jessie is willing to put up with _your_ shit.
> 
> ...



i knew that would come back to bite me on the ass sooner or later...lol
but seriously Joz...goth?  i can deal with airhead, cause were all airheaded (did i just invent a new word?) at some point in time.  but goth people give me the creeps.  make me want to deliver the ass whooping their parents didnt!


----------



## Annie (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> 90?!?!
> who the hell wants to live that long?  id be happy with 40 or 50 anyway.


Only because you are a child.  :cof:


----------



## Joz (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> i knew that would come back to bite me on the ass sooner or later...lol
> but seriously Joz...goth?....  i can deal with airhead.....


Hey, remember?  It was the day you posted your _shaved_ eyebrow!
Dealing with an airhead and having to spend dinner trying to communicate with one is two different things entirely.


----------



## Annie (Jan 24, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Only because you are a child.  :cof:


Didn't mean that the way it sounds. ~bad me!~You should be glad you are so young, I'm projecting my cynicism. Truly, all the best!


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> 90?!?!
> who the hell wants to live that long?  id be happy with 40 or 50 anyway.



when you are 45 you will trust me on this one.....see over 40 advice thread


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> Hey, remember?  It was the day you posted your _shaved_ eyebrow!
> Dealing with an airhead and having to spend dinner trying to communicate with one is two different things entirely.


hey now, that was a ....ummm.... trimmer malfunction!  no airhead there  :halo:


----------



## Johnney (Jan 24, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> when you are 45 you will trust me on this one.....see over 40 advice thread


i was actually reffereing to 40 or 50 more, not living to 40 or 50


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> i was actually reffereing to 40 or 50 more, not living to 40 or 50



like i said


----------



## Johnney (Feb 15, 2005)

i dont know if you guys seen this on the news last night or not, but up in MN someplace there is a couple that renewed their vows yesterday, after 80 years or marriage!  i couldnt even begin to think of what 80 years would be like.


----------

